# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  Organics Andina - Sistema Raipot para propagación de plantas jóvenes

## Organics Andina

Organics Andina, cuenta con productos de calidad para la propagación de plantas jóvenes, la cual permite el mejor desarrollo radicular y foliar teniendo un equilibrio entre ambos, de la misma manera hemos realizado ensayos exitosos que nos permiten asegurar tanto la propagación como producción haciendo uso materias primas de calidad. 
El RAIPOT es una tecnología para la reproducción vegetal en viveros y semilleros que consiste la germinación y/o enraizamiento dentro de un envase 100 % biodegradable (celulosa de eucalipto), llenado con un sustrato y/o turba inerte (Stender) con una composición adecuada. Con el RAIPOT se garantiza la producción de plantas jóvenes de altísima calidad que logran economizar la producción en campo por sanidad y rapidez debido a la presencia de una alta masa radicular de raíces secundarias con una excelente arquitectura dentro de un sustrato y/o turba de primera calidad. Apto para: arándanos, café, cacao, frutales, hortalizas, forestales, ornamentales.  Ofrecemos los siguientes productos: 
- Bandejas Especiales Raipots
- Papel Biodegradable para Raipots
- Macetas Especiales para plantas ornamentales, frutales, entre otros al por mayor (100 unidades)  Raipot "Crecer de manera inteligente ahorra tiempo, dinero y mano de obra, sin shock de trasplante, plantas sanas" 
Apto para cultivos: ajíes, arándanos, aguaymanto, banano, cacao, café, dalia, eucalipto, fresas, frambuesas, granadilla, gerberas, lechuga, mora, moringa, melón, orquídeas, palto, pino, rosas, sandía, tamarindo, tara, tomate, violeta, entre otros más  Cotizaciones e informes:  Organics Andina 
Celular / Whatsapp: 956737206 
E-mail: organicsandina@outlook.com
Web: www.alecoconsult.com (Raipots)
Web: www.alecoperu.com (Sustratos y Turbas Stender AG representante en Perú)
Chiclayo - Perú  Volante Raipot.jpg
(Volante de Raipot)  Ventajas del Raipot.jpg
(Ventajas del Raipot)  Banano en Raipot.jpg
(Banano en Raipot)  Café en Raipot.jpg
(Café en Raipot)  Arandano en Raipot.jpg
(Arándano en Raipot)Temas similares: ORGANICS ANDINA - YESO AGRÍCOLA DE BUENA CALIDAD Artículo: Palta GEM de California se adapta en Chile para su propagación ORGANICS ANDINA - Nueva Tecnología para Viveros y Semilleros CURSO TALLER: PROPAGACION DE PLANTAS IN VITRO, 8 NOVIEMBRE Artículo: INIA inicia investigación para propagación masiva de semillas de aguaymanto

----------

